# New to IronMag



## Austin311 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just an introduction....

New here but not to BB.

42 yrs old
5'9"
180 lbs
12% BF

Training consistently for almost 3 years. Went from 160 and 18% to where I am now....


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community,


----------



## muscleicon (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome bro.

_*Icon*_


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2014)

nice to have you


----------



## jas101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to IMF Austin!


----------



## sneedham (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome....


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## Austin311 (Oct 14, 2014)

I appreciate them welcome guys


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome and good job where to now.


----------



## Austin311 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just gatherin some information on some peptides. Experienced with AAS, but not peps except IGF. About to start on some GHRP-6 then 2


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------



## Riles (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## blergs. (Oct 17, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## SUPAFREAK76 (Oct 17, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 20, 2014)

This is the site director at Musclechemistry.  He is just here to advertise for MC.  They also scammed me out of $600.  Ban this piece of shit.

Nuff said.


----------



## HeavyB (Oct 20, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> This is the site director at Musclechemistry.  He is just here to advertise for MC.  They also scammed me out of $600.  Ban this piece of shit.
> 
> Nuff said.



If Ray said then it's true. Neg party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quick01 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum my friend


----------



## Austin311 (Oct 25, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> This is the site director at Musclechemistry.  He is just here to advertise for MC.  They also scammed me out of $600.  Ban this piece of shit.
> 
> Nuff said.



I am not here advertising Musclechemistry. A quick look through my posts will tell you that. Although I am a Site Director, I have nothing to do with any of the business end and don't know what your speaking of Ray. I remember an issue with some credits, but like I said that's not my dept and You and I never had one cross word. Don't know why you'd just call me a piece of shit Ray. Sorry you feel that way.

And, to be honest I like this site. Was hoping to just have a forum to be on as a "regular joe". If that's not possible, guess I picked the wrong site to just be a member. Ban away......


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## SoflMS (Nov 5, 2014)

Austin311 said:


> I am not here advertising Musclechemistry. A quick look through my posts will tell you that. Although I am a Site Director, I have nothing to do with any of the business end and don't know what your speaking of Ray. I remember an issue with some credits, but like I said that's not my dept and You and I never had one cross word. Don't know why you'd just call me a piece of shit Ray. Sorry you feel that way.
> 
> And, to be honest I like this site. Was hoping to just have a forum to be on as a "regular joe". If that's not possible, guess I picked the wrong site to just be a member. Ban away......



Hey, welcome. Hope you decide to stick around!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

